# Preterist understanding of the fourth trumpet?



## TheThirdandReformedAdam (May 29, 2017)

"The fourth angel blew his trumpet, and a third of the sun was struck, and a third of the moon, and a third of the stars, so that a third of their light might be darkened, and a third of the day might be kept from shining, and likewise a third of the night" (Rev. 8:12)

I have been reading Kenneth L. Gentry's argument for preterism (partial-preterism for all you dogmatists out there) in _Four Views on the Book of Revelation_. However, Gentry does not address the significance of this trumpet. From a preterist perspective, would this celestial language be best viewed as a general allusion to divine judgment or something else?


----------



## arapahoepark (May 29, 2017)

According to Chilton and Farrar they are symbols used regarding nations and their rulers and their falls. Herod Agrippa, Nero, and the other emperors were assassinated or killed in someway during this time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RamistThomist (May 29, 2017)

Chilton writes:

The imagery here was long used in the prophets to depict the fall ofnations and national rulers (cf. Isa. 13:9-11, 19; 24:19-23; 34:4-5; Ezek. 32:7-8, 11-12; Joel 2:10, 28-32; Acts 2:16-20...

The prophetic warnings of Israel's destruction are often couched in terms of eagles descending upon carrion (Deut. 28:49; Jer. 4:13; Lam. 4:19; Hos. 8:1; Hab. 1:8; Matt. 24:28). Indeed, a basic aspect of the covenantal curse is that of being devoured by the birds ofthe air (Gen. 15:9-12; Deut. 28:26, 49; Provo 30:17; Jer. 7:33-34; 16:3-4; 19:7; 34:18-20; Ezek. 39:17-20...

Conclusion: 
Like the original plagues on Egypt, the curses are becoming intensified, and more precise in their application. St. John is building up to a crescendo, using the three woes of the Eagle (corresponding to the fifth, sixth, and seventh blasts of the Trumpet; cf. 9:12; 11:14-15) to dramatize the increasing disasters being visited upon the Land of Israel. After many delays and much longsuffering by the jealous and holy Lord of Hosts, the awful sanctions of the Law are finally unleashed against the Covenant-breakers, so that Jesus Christ may inherit the kingdoms of the world and bring them into His Temple (11:15-19; 21:22-27).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

